# Baustelle in Serbien



## MRT (8 März 2010)

Hallo!


Ich hoffe ihr könnt mir helfen, wir wurden gefragt ob wir eine Baustelle in Serbien annehmen können.
Jetzt stellt sich für uns die Frage, was für Vorschriften für den Schaltschrankbau gelten und wie die Einfuhr nach Serbien abbläuft, u.s.w.
Habt ihr da schon Erfahrungswerte??

Wärs besser die Schaltschränke in Serbien zu fertigen lassen, sind insgesamt 7 Stück: 6 Stk. 600x400 und 1 Stk. ca.: 1000x2000 (BxH)?

Und stimmt das, das z.B.: alle Werkzeuge in unersem Bus aufgelistet werden müssen und danach erst eingeführt werden dürfen und bei der Ausreise genau dieselben Werkzeuge wieder im Bus sein müssen?

Ich weiß noch nicht ob der Kunde die Dokumentation in Serbisch, Deutsch oder Englisch haben will. Wie macht ihr das, lässt ihr eure Dokumentation übersetzen oder macht ihr das selbst mit einem Wörterbuch?

Bekommt man die geltenden Vorschriften für Serbien auch auf Deutsch oder nur auf Serbisch?

Danke!


----------



## Sven Rothenpieler (9 März 2010)

Was Einfuhrbestimmungen in bestimmte Länder angeht gibt das K&M (Konsulats- und Mustervorschriften) gute Richtlinien. Es wird von der IHK Hamburg herausgegeben, Kostenpunkt so um die 66 € (wenn ich das bei google richtig gesehen habe ;-)) Im Zweifelsfall aber auch mal bei der zuständigen IHK anrufen und fragen, die sind da eigentlich immer recht hilfsbereit.


----------



## rostiger Nagel (9 März 2010)

Mit den Werkzeug ist es wirklich so, deshalb schicken wir das Werkzeug
oft in voraus zur Baustellen ins Ausland. Für kleine Aufträge haben wir
so kleine Werkzeugkoffer für 100,--€, die sind nichts besonderes aber ist
doch sehr gut ausgestattet, vor dem Export verstecken wir die irgendwo
in die Maschine und lassen die beim Kunden, so ist der Maschinenführer 
dein bester Freund, beugt Reklamationen vor 
Etwas größer Aufträge werden abgeschlossene Gitterboxen, vorab ge-
schickt die aber später wieder zurück kommen, noch größere Aufträge
werden Werkstatt-Container verschickt. Durch das schicken vorab hat
Mann keine Wartezeiten und Stress beim Zoll.


----------

